# Recognise This Sailor!



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... someone we all know and love ...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/John%20in%20ST%20-%2025%%20scaling.tif
(c) Sailing Today

I believe he's eating crab ;D

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I knew he was a crabby eater


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any one want a signed copy ?

Proof that you dont have to have a leather jacket and drainpipes to be middleaged and reliving your youth...., thats my daughter by the way !


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:-[

Thats one ugly m/f


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

John, can i have her number  ;D :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> :-[
> 
> Thats one ugly m/f


A tad personal and uncalled for.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Captain Birdseye?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> A tad personal and uncalled for.


Hey just wait for my description of you then m8y....

Ahoy there Jim lad....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Listen I resemble that unkind remark sa|nty 

And Greeky boy, if I catch you near my daughter.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Captain Birdseye?


Aha me hearties ! ;D Are you taking the pea (frozen?)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

BTW any one wanting to read this article, go and buy the magazine from the newsagents you tight arsed gits please I.M. me for a free copy of Sailing Today - Britains Brightest Sailing Monthly Magazine !


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Listen I resemble that unkind remark sa|nty


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Point proven then.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Hey just wait for my description of you then m8y....
> 
> Ahoy there Jim lad....


I am sure it displays all the panache and wit that I would associate with your particular style........


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup - complete lack of.....


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I am sure it displays all the panache and wit that I would associate with your particular style........


Do you seamen always stick together? LOL ;D 

_sorry couldn't resist!_


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

John,
Obviously it was a delight to see your face whilst I was eating my coco pops but can we have a few more articles on RIBS please? RIB International is so boring, bit like sailing really ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'll just send for young Robin..... ;D


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i always though of john as more of a Mr Kipling :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> i always though of john as more of a Mr Kipling Â :


Is that because he's Rudyard?

(might have to think about that one.....!)


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

No, you're thinking of his brother, "Rudder"


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> John,
> Obviously it was a delight to see your face whilst I was eating my coco pops but can we have a few more articles on RIBS please? Â RIB International is so boring, bit like sailing really ;D


Hear, hear ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Do you seamen always stick together? LOL ;D
> 
> _sorry couldn't resist!_


"Aaaaap 'happen. Never known a night like it and i'm not looking forward to the journey home, neither."

The sea, she's a cruel mistress etc


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

"I lost my wife out there.... and my dog...."

(pint to anyone who can name the program......)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Was it the fast show?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

or was it league of gentlemen....I know I've seen it....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now listen you lot , I dont get paid to do this modelling and did this under sufferance as I also hate crab, I nearly threw up ...that fishy smell really was very fishy, reminded me of that joke about the worst smell in the world ..something to do with doodah and anchovies methinks


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> "I lost my wife out there.... and my dog...."
> 
> (pint to anyone who can name the program......)


I believe it was our old friend Mr. Dom Jolly in 'Trigger Happy TV'...

A pint I think... aaaaaahhhthankyooooouuuuuuuuu...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

btw, twas I, Martin that responded.. I don't want the missus claiming my alcohol!!! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The pint is yours with pleasure, Mart..

Quite the funniest sketch when I'm in the mood. The old women are simply perfect. You couldn't script 'em.......


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Knew I'd seen it!

Was when he was talking to the two old biddies on the seafront!


----------

